# Amazon flex Orlando



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm hoping someone can help me I just got the app for Amazon flex and I live in Orlando and I want it to know with pick up location I shoose cause I know you have to pick the right one that's open if anyone can give me the locations that are open in Orlando that I can start to deliver thanks


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello can someone please let me know in Orlando what location I have to pick in the app so I can get a block I don't no what location is open ?


----------

